# Farman 168 floatplane.



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Crashed Farman 168 floatplane.*
Several boats are gathered around this French Aéronavale Farman F 168 floatplane that has pitched over onto its nose. The two large floats seem to have been ripped out during the landing on water. The aircraft is from squadron 3B1. This bombing group was joined with 3B2 at the naval base on the Etang de Berre in 1928 and later became 3FB only to be reformed as 3B1 again at Port Lyautey in Morocco in 1939.





_Recto: "L'accident de Pulam (?)" in black ink_ 
_Verso : " Farman F 168 " in pencil
10.5cm x 6.3cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

